
HN Showcase - cheeaun
http://www.hnshowcase.com/
======
tejaswiy
Just last week, I was in a slump and thought of looking for side-project
inspiration by searching for all the ShowHN posts. This just works great
because when you start bombarding your brain with lots of new ideas, you'd be
surprised what you come up with :)

I understand it'd be a little more work, but how about manually curating and
featuring projects ?

~~~
ssong
I don't have the bandwidth right now to manually curate. However, this sounds
like a good idea for someone to do as a dedicated tumblr/posterous blog.

------
mixmastamyk
How does a site get on this showcase? Scraping HN or manual intervention?

~~~
ssong
It uses the search API (<http://www.hnsearch.com/api>) and does a little bit
of sanitizing to remove "Show HN" from the title and find the URL in the post.

It seems like the site isn't returning any new results right now, and I'll
investigate when I get a chance. Usually things are up there realtime.

------
alister
Is there a way to search for a particular showcased site?

(In case you're wondering why: I would like to find my own site on the
showcase site without browsing through all the pages.)

~~~
ssong
There isn't a way right now, but I may add it in the next update. Having a
perma link to a project is tricky as the projects shift back when new projects
get posted.

------
ssong
Thanks for posting this :) I wrote HN Showcase as a weekend project last
summer. Glad to see this being used. I'm going to try to push an update in the
near future.

------
duck
Great idea... bookmarked! Great how you include the # votes and comments on
each one.

------
siculars
This looks awesome. Great visualization and use of phantomjs. It seems like
everyone loves to re-interpret HN. I'm no different, <http://hnfluence.com>.

------
zacharydanger
Pretty cool. Is there an RSS/Atom feed I could subscribe to?

~~~
ssong
Not yet. I'll try to include that in the next update.

~~~
felipellrocha
Wouldn't it be great is pg would link this page from HN itself?

------
collisioncode
I think the scrolling page numbers isn't the best. I would go stick to the
traditional 1|2|3|4|5|...|29|30

~~~
ajasmin
I would prefer infinite scrolling as on e.g. <http://lookbook.nu> and
<http://images.bing.com/search?q=cat>

------
laundrysheet1
This is great for most of the Show HN stuff that never makes the front page!

------
joesunga
Great concept -- and I'm all about increasing the exposure of startups. :)

------
Kilimanjaro
This should be part of the front page or I'll soon forget about it.

------
ges
Cool. Did you use HTML5 canvas for the snapshots?

~~~
ssong
Nope. It's using PhantomJS (<http://phantomjs.org/>).

------
felipellrocha
Love the concept! Great work! :)

------
hybridknight
great!

------
pcopley
This looks like absolute trash in IE9.

~~~
pcopley
Downvoted for telling the truth? Come on.

<http://i.imgur.com/P11Ai.png>

~~~
corin_
I'd suggest probably downvoted for telling the truth rudely is a more accurate
explanation.

